

Steve Jobs Spotted at Apple HQ - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/seve-jobs-seen-at-apple-campus-2011-2

======
ajaymehta
Good news, but this tabloid-style tidbit reporting seems pretty iffy to me.

~~~
christophe971
True, but it his hard to do a 3 lines article when you're called "Business
Insider".

I guess TechCrunch will do 10 big paragraphs on the subject.

------
gatsby
Here's the original blog post referenced in the BI article:
<http://thedivinecode.com/blog/?p=61>

